# July free prize draw offer



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

*TT Owners Club - July free prize draw*

In recognition of the loyal support that our club members continue to show the TTOC, we have a great prize that will be won by one lucky TTOC member (both web members and premium members are eligible to be included in the draw).

This free prize draw will be drawn on the 1st August 2013, and this time, we're letting the lucky winner choose their own prize!

*One lucky winner can take their pick from one of the following six options:*

*A year's free subscription to Audi Driver magazine* , the monthly magazine especially for Audi owners which is published by Autometrix, http://www.autometrix.co.uk/ (who also organise GTI International, Audi Driver International, various trackdays, and also publish Volkswagen Driver magazine).

*£50 gift voucher for APS*, http://www.autops.co.uk/ . Based in Brackley, APS have won numerous awards in recent years, and many of our members rate them very highly for servicing and tuning.

*£50 gift voucher for Awesome GTI*, http://www.awesomegti.com/ . Based in Manchester, Awesome have built up a loyal following of fans, and offer a wide variety of servicing and tuning options for the entire VAG range of cars.

*£50 gift voucher for Revolution Motorstore*, http://www.revolution247.com/ . Based in Gateshead, Revolution have proved popular with many of our North East members, and offer a wide range of performance accessories for all makes of cars.

*£50 gift voucher for Star Performance*, http://www.starperformance.co.uk/. Based in Kirkcaldy, Scotland, Star have built up a strong reputation in Scotland for servicing and tuning across the VAG range of models.

*£50 gift voucher for JKM Performance*, http://www.jkm.org.uk/performance/ . Based in Portsmouth, JKM count a number of our South Coast members as their customers, and offer a wide range of tuning options, as well as servicing for all manner of cars.

*What do I have to do?*

Nothing! You don't even need to enter the prize draw. What we will do is take the names of all current premium and web members as at midnight of Wednesday 31st July 2013, and put them in the draw. A member of the club committee will draw a name at random from the membership list on Thursday 1st August 2013.

We'll then contact the lucky winner and arrange for the prize of their choice to be delivered!

This means that all existing club members have to do nothing, and any new members that sign up between now and the closing date, midnight Wednesday 31st July 2013 will be automatically entered into the free prize draw.

*What does it cost me? Where's the catch? *

To be completely clear, this costs you nothing and there is no catch! All members as at the 31st July 2013 will be automatically entered into the draw. You do not have to make any additional purchases with the TT Owners Club.

*OK, I'm not a club member at the moment - what do I do?*

All you need to do to be included in the free prize draw is to join the TT Owners Club before midnight Wednesday 31st July 2013, and choose the membership option that suits you best.

Details of the membership options can be found here:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=index

_The promoter of this free prize draw is the TT Owners Club, PO Box 756, Wallsend, NE28 5DF_


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

The draw has been made at random - Des Maher of Rotherham is the lucky winner!

We'll be in contact Des!


----------

